# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πρωτοπόρος X [Protoporos X]

## γλυφα

Nομιζω οτι ξεκινησε κ το ...10 το καλο που λενε...στο ναυπηγειο κουρη στην αμαλιαπολη..ξερει κανείς κατι;;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου γλυφα δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ (δέκα), μέχρι σήμερα είχαμε μείνει στο ότι μετά το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ θα ξεκίναγε στην Αμαλιάπολη το ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ του κ. Ιωαννίδη. Σαν σχόλιο όμως, μπορώ να πω ότι αν πράγματι ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ αυτό θα σημαίνει (προσωπική μου άποψη) ότι κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα έχει ήδη πουληθεί κάποιο εκ των (υπό κατασκευή) VIII (οκτώ) και IX (εννέα).

----------


## γλυφα

> Φίλε μου γλυφα δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ (δέκα), μέχρι σήμερα είχαμε μείνει στο ότι μετά το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ θα ξεκίναγε στην Αμαλιάπολη το ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ του κ. Ιωαννίδη. Σαν σχόλιο όμως, μπορώ να πω ότι αν πράγματι ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ αυτό θα σημαίνει (προσωπική μου άποψη) ότι κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα έχει ήδη πουληθεί κάποιο εκ των (υπό κατασκευή) VIII (οκτώ) και IX (εννέα).


εγω φιλε μου το ακουσα σημερα.αν ειναι αληθεια σ/κ μπωρει να εχουμε κ φωτογραφια.

----------


## γλυφα

> εγω φιλε μου το ακουσα σημερα.αν ειναι αληθεια σ/κ μπωρει να εχουμε κ φωτογραφια.


το πρωτοπορος χ ξεκινησε στη θεση που εγινε κ το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ.μολις ανοιξουμε το θεμα υπαρχουν κ φωτο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε γλυφα ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Τώρα θα πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον διαχειριστή του φόρουμ, για να μας φτιάξει νέο θέμα για το νέο πλοίο με τα 4-5 αυτά τελευταία ποστ. Όταν μας το φτιάξουν θα μας ανεβάσεις και τις φωτό σου.

----------


## γλυφα

> Φίλε γλυφα ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Τώρα θα πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον διαχειριστή του φόρουμ, για να μας φτιάξει νέο θέμα για το νέο πλοίο με τα 4-5 αυτά τελευταία ποστ. Όταν μας το φτιάξουν θα μας ανεβάσεις και τις φωτό σου.


φιλε μου αν δεις της φωτογραφιες για τον ποσειδωνα φαινεται πολυ λιγο διπλα του.φυσικα θα δουμε αλλες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι φίλε γλυφα, το είχα παρατηρήσει _στην φωτογραφία_ του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ, διακρινόταν κάποια κατασκευή αριστερά. Περιμένουμε τώρα ...κανονικές φωτό, όπως είδες το πλοίο έχει πιά το δικό του θέμα.

----------


## γλυφα

> Ναι φίλε γλυφα, το είχα παρατηρήσει _στην φωτογραφία_ του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ, διακρινόταν κάποια κατασκευή αριστερά. Περιμένουμε τώρα ...κανονικές φωτό, όπως είδες το πλοίο έχει πιά το δικό του θέμα.


οπως σου εταξα φιλε μου και οι ......κανονικες φωτο.προτω v [1.jpgπροτω v.jpgπροτω v[2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες από την πρόοδο κατασκευής του νέου _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ (10), στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.

IMG_0446.jpg__IMG_0468.jpg__IMG_0453.jpg__IMG_0469.jpg
_Αμαλιάπολη - 12/08/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος αν ποστάρω στο σωστό θέμα (πλοίο), αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα για το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ (10) πρόκειται.

Σε ship-μπροκεράδικο site λοιπόν, συμπεριλαμβάνεται προς πώληση (μαζί βέβαια και με ....όλα τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα !!!), πλοίο _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ_ που βρίσκεται υπό κατασκευή και υπολογίζεται (πάντα σύμφωνα με την "αγγελία") να καθελκυστεί γύρω στον επόμενο Απρίλη. Δεν είναι βέβαια είδηση η μελλοντική του καθέλκυση, αλλά το ότι ως μήκος του πλοίου αναφέρονται τα _109,5_ μέτρα (359.27 ft).

Να θυμίσουμε εδώ ότι όλα τα προηγούμενα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ (μέχρι και το 9) είχαν μήκος ελάχιστα κάτω από τα 100 μέτρα. Αν λοιπόν πρόκειται πράγματι για το _10_ που κατασκευάζεται στην Αμαλιάπολη (το 11 δεν έχει ακόμα ξεκινήσει ενώ το 12 μόλις ξεκίνησε και άρα δεν θα είναι καν έτοιμο τον Απρίλη), το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_ θα είναι όχι μόνο το μεγαλύτερο της σειράς του, αλλά και όλων γενικά των ελληνικών αμφίπλωρων.

----------


## γλυφα

να δουμε κ την προοδο εργασιων που εγιναν στο πρωτοπορος Χv 1.jpgv 2.jpgv.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου γλυφα σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό του πλοίου. Από ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω (και αν παραμείνει φυσικά) επιλέχθηκε ένα διαφορετικό μοτίβο χρωματισμού από των προηγούμενων Πρωτοπόρων, μιας και βλέπουμε σε κόκκινο χρώμα την κόντρα γέφυρα όπως και τα πλαινά της γέφυρας - καμπινών πληρώματος. Κάτι που εντελώς συμπτωματικά είχα "προτείνει" μόλις λίγες ημέρες πριν στο θέμα του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII.




> Πιστεύω ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή - ανανέωση και στον τελικό χρωματισμό του πλοίου. Και δεν μιλάω αναγκαστικά για διαφορετικά χρώματα από αυτά της εταιρείας (κόκκινο - λευκό) αλλά για κάποιο διαφορετικό "μοτίβο - σχέδιο" βαψίματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του νέου της αμφίπλωρου στην γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας από την 1η Μαίου αιτείται στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ (29/3ου) η εταιρεία του. Για να δούμε, προλαβαίνει να είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τότε ???

----------


## γλυφα

> Έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του νέου της αμφίπλωρου στην γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας από την 1η Μαίου αιτείται στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ (29/3ου) η εταιρεία του. Για να δούμε, προλαβαίνει να είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τότε ???


Τελικά φίλε μου δεν ήταν έτοιμο Κ ούτε είναι ακόμα.σε 10 με 15 ημέρες υπολογίζω να κάνει το πρώτο του μπανακι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι βέβαιο φίλε γλυφα ότι το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ Χ_ κατασκευάστηκε σε πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Αρκεί να υπολογίσουμε ότι ενώ η κατασκευή του είχε ξεκινήσει τον Φεβρουάριο του 2016, οκτώ μήνες δηλαδή πριν την έναρξη κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙΙΙ_, θα καθελκυστούν πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες μέρες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ημέρα μετά την καθέλκυση του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIII_ στο Πέραμα, καθελκύστηκε την Δευτέρα 19 Ιουνίου στην Αμαλιάπολη και το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_.  

Καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο να είναι για την εταιρεία και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## fantasia

Μάλλον ο καπετάνιος βιάζεται για τη διέλευση της διώρυγας του Ευρίπου!!!!

----------


## fantasia

Μήπως να το βάλουμε στα ταχύπλοοα;;; :Courage: 
Καλά ταξίδια!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτά είναι !!!

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε fantasia και για την ενημέρωση και για τις μοναδικές φωτό. Καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο να είναι το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τον _Πειραιά_ εξέπεμπε ως λιμάνι προορισμού η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, στην _Ερέτρια_ όμως κατέπλευσε αργά την νύχτα όπου και παραμένει δεμένο στον λιμενοβραχίονα. Κάποια προσωρινή στάση ???

Βλέπω ακόμα από το marinetraffic, να αναφέρονται ως διαστάσεις του πλοίου τα _106m Χ 18m_. Αν δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο λάθος του AIS, τότε σαφώς δεν ισχύουν τα _109,5m_ που θα το καθιστούσαν ως το μεγαλύτερο αμφίπλωρο στην χώρα μας όπως είχαμε _αναφερθεί_ σχετικά στο παρόν θέμα.

Screenshot_2.jpg

Στο screenshot βλέπουμε και τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου, _9825960_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί έφυγε από τον λιμενοβραχίονα της Ερέτριας, πήγε στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού και κατόπιν πραγματοποίησε ένα ταξίδι προς τον Ωρωπό πριν επιστρέψει και πάλι στην Ερέτρια (κανονικό δρομολόγιο ???).

Τι μπορεί άραγε να σημαίνει αυτό ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα βρίσκεται στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας, αλλά δεν πρέπει να έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο αμφίπλωρο σε σημερινή φωτό, σε ένα πέρασμα ....αστραπή που έκανα το πρωί από τα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας. Σίγουρα επιβλητικό, σίγουρα με πολύ πιό όμορφο μοτίβο χρωμάτων από τους προηγούμενους Πρωτοπόρους, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει και η απόχρωση του κόκκινου, μιας και μου φαίνεται πιό σκούρο (και πιό όμορφο) από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούσε η εταιρεία.

IMG_0024.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 22/07/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όμορφο πλοίο σε χθεσινό δρομολόγιο από Σαλαμίνα προς Πέραμα.

IMG_0031.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 05/08/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παράξενη διαδρομή.

Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί από τα Παλούκια (όχι δρομολόγιο) και πήγε στην προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων στο Πέραμα όπου παρέμεινε για καμιά ώρα. Κατόπιν κατευθύνθηκε βόρεια μέχρι το "έμπα" σχεδόν του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας, έκανε αναστροφή και κατευθύνθηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου μπροστά από το υπουργείο έκανε πάλι αναστροφή χωρίς να δέσει και ακολούθως επέστρεψε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το μεσημέρι σήμερα, το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Για εργασίες συντήρησης δεν νομίζω, μόνο ένας χρόνος έχει περάσει από την καθέλκυση του.

----------


## john85

Υπάρχει περίπτωση πώλησης?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επέστρεψε σήμερα το μεσημέρι ξανά σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, και η ολιγοήμερη "ανάπαυση" του λογικά οφειλόταν στην επίσης ολιγοήμερη _έκτακτη δρομολόγηση_ του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙΙ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγα μόλις λεπτά μετά την καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα, πέρναγε τα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_,

IMG_0217.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

με πορεία για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου και μπήκε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τον πρώτο του δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## leo85

Και η συνέχεια του Πρωτοπόρου Χ στην δεξαμενή του Πειραιά.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-Χ-22-6-2019-.jpg 
22-06-2019 Πειραιάς.

----------

